# Brandungsangeln Insel Poel?



## IndianaJones (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

wollte nächtes Wochenenden 30./31.5. mal auf die Insel Poel zum Brandungsangeln.... da ich aber dort bisher noch nicht gewesen bin, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, was man dort um diese Jahreszeit fängt und ob mir jemand einen guten Angelplatz  empfehlen kann.....

Vorab schon mal danke und viele grueße aus Leipzig

Dirk alis IndianaJones


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Mai 2003)

Moin IndianaJones!
Die einzigste fängige Stelle auf Poel ist in Timmendorf an dem Srand gleich rechts neben dem Hafen. Dort ist es sehr sandig und nicht typisch für gutes Brandungsangeln aber Freunde von mir haben dort schon sehr gut Butt gefangen. Wenn der Wind richtig steht könnte es klappen. Ansonsten gibs glaube ich keine weitere gute Stelle auf Poel. Ich war da auch noch nicht zum Brandungsangeln. 20 Kilometer weiter in Rerik ist es da schon viel besser.


----------



## Klausi (21. Mai 2003)

Da kann ich Jörg nur zustimmen . Poel ist nur am Timmendorfer Strand gut. Wirst aber wirklich nur mit Platte rechnen dürfen. Kumpel war dort schon mehrere mal und war nicht so begeistert.


----------



## IndianaJones (22. Mai 2003)

*Wismarer Bucht...*

Hallo,

nochmals Danke für die schnellen Antworten...

Hm... Poel scheint ja nicht gerade das "große" Angel-Revier zusein....

Wie siehts es denn auf der "linken" Seite der Wismarer Bucht (z. bsp. im Bereich Zierow) aus? Hat dort schon mal jemand was an den Haken bekommen ?



Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Klausi (22. Mai 2003)

Ich ziehe lieber die rechte Seite bis Kühlungsborn vor.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Klausi sagt es. Die rechte Seite Rerik bis Kühlungsborn, Heiligendamm usw. ist in der Tat besser. 
Auf der rechten Seite der Wismarbucht ist es sehr flach und sandig. Gute Stellen sind da die Stege in Hohen Wieschendorf und Wohlenberger Wiek. Da ist zur Zeit der Hornis los. Ansonsten kann ich die auch auf der Strecke keine großen Tipps geben. Erst in Boltenhagen an der Steilküste würde es wieder Interessant werden.


----------



## Stonie (22. Mai 2003)

@M_S

hab gerade mit dem Franky telefoniert....  

Euer Paket hält er schon in den Händen:z


----------

